# Links to club sites and useful sites for news, injuries...



## A_Skywalker (Mar 17, 2009)

*Premiership Club Sites*

Arsenal
Aston Villa
Blackburn
Bolton
Chelsea
Everton
Fulham
Hull city
Liverpool
Manchester city
Manchester United
Middlesbrough
Newcastle
Portsmouth
Stoke city
Sunderland
Tottenham
West Bromich
West Ham
Wigan

*Scotland Premier League club sites*

Aberdeen
Dundee
Celtic
Falkirk
Glasgow Rangers
Hamilton
Hearts
Hibernian
Inverness
Kilmarnock
Motherwell
St Mirren

*Other useful sites*

Information for injured players
BBC news
Sky Sports


----------

